# Hello



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm Amy and I have a doe named Sandy.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello Amy and Welcome

Paul


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hello and welcome, how come you only have the 1 doe??


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Oo, I recently got a second one.
Her name is Irma


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hiya im a new newbie too


----------



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi!
You seem nice!


----------

